# Sweet Maltese mix in NW Ohio in shelter



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4306996212517&set=o.402129729856764&type=1&theater*











*This precious boy is Brady. He's 3 yrs old . He's at our Henry County Humane Society in Napoleon Ohio. He's a Maltipoo. He's a total doll and was my helper while I painted the murals . He was surrendered due to owner going into a nursing home. He's in our local shelter so I've played with him, he's a total sweetheart! I wish I could adopt him but I have five already and I need to save room for fosters that I rescue...*

Dogs Available - Humane Society of Henry County


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Awe he is adorable!! It is always so sad to hear that owners have to give up their beloved pets due to illness, nursing homes, or death. I sure hope he gets his next home soon!! He definitely deserves a new home fast as he must be missing his parent!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This is one of my biggest pet peeves!!!!! some vets should try to help out the families with a payment plan of some sort!!!!!!! I hope this little one gets a good home


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hoping someone's gives him a loving forever home soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We had a lady come from Michigan to adopt a puppy from the shelter so you don't have to be from Ohio!
I played with Brady today while waiting to get my kitty micro chipped. He's so stinking cute!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

he is adorable!! :wub: reminds me a lot of my lisa with that cute little underbite!! :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Praying this little cutie get his forever home very soon!


----------

